# Crypts, Apistos, CO2 tank, 90 gallon tanak, etc. all need a new home



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

*Crypts, Apistos, CO2 tank, 90 gallon tank, etc. all need a new home*

Hey,

Hope all of you are doing well. I am in the process of taking down a 90 gallon planted tank. I have already set up a smaller tank so I am ready to part with this bad boy. I have about 4-5 larger "mother" plant size clumps of cryptocoryne Lutea and crypto. wendtii "Tropica" and "green", crypto willisii and ciliata. There are also various other remnants of stem plants like rotala green and rotala vietnam. Crypt balanase, ADA Black driftwood (6-7 pieces of various size) with Anubias growing attached to some of them, long leaf java fern, etc. I think that covers the living plants.

I have an incredible shoal of emperor tetras that I have had for almost 3 years. Every few months they surprise me with a few new members to the group and there are about 20 total now. I also have 3 different kinds of Apistogramma Agassizi. For those of you not familiar with Apistos, they are dwarf South American Cichlids. I have had 3-4 breeding pairs that are prolific. Needless to say, I have apistos of all age and size swimming around the tank. I have the "double red" dwarf Cockatoo, apisto borelii and apisto cacatuoides. They are just awesome fish and very easy to set up a breeding colony if you want to give that a try. I have established breeding pairs if you like.

I also have a 15 lb. CO2 cylinder, 3 way brass valve w/glass bubble counter, high pressure CO2 tubing, CO2 ceramic diffusers, brass needle valve, Milwaukee Model # MA957 - CO2 regulator, Rena Filstar xP3 Filter and a Coralife 48 inch Power compact light fixture that holds 4 x 65 watt 10,000k bulbs. The bulbs are about 4 months old.

I also have 5 bags of unopened flourite substrate. They run about $20.00 per bag retail. Another unique piece is a custom made CO2 Reactor made by Rex Grigg, or I think that is his name. It is an awesome CO2 reactor and works very efficiently. You plumb it right into your filtration system. So, I don't know where to start. The Enperor Tetras are free to a good home, first private message who wants to come pick them up. I live in the Southlake area, which is close to DFW airport and Grapevine. I will make a great deal for someone on the Apistos. If you look on Aquabid, these guys typically sell 2-3 breeding pairs for $25-35 dollars plus shipping. I also have one very lonely juvenile bristlenose pleco. He is free. He is about 5 inches long and fat.

The 90 gallon tank is free to a good home. You pick it up as is when the fish and plants are gone. Otherwise, there are deals to be had here on everything else. I am not planning on shipping anything out unless it is a unique situation. I recently shipped 18 Apistos to Michigan and everyone survived the trip with overnight shipping.

If you are interested in anything, please leave me a private message here on APC and I will get back to you quickly.

Thanks for looking, or reading in this case.......

Darrell


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

pm sent.

Mike


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

PM back at ya. thanks crownman.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

What about the co2?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Darn...I'm just now seeing this. Can you give an update on what's left?


----------

